# What is SONIC FLYER?



## ontrack123 (Dec 2, 2012)

I guess I am now a bicycle lunatic since acquiring a ladies bicycle, passed down from my grandmother.  This bike , and the quest for its history, has taken over huge chunks of my mind. I am guessing it was made in the 1950s or 1960s . It has  been painted red on everything except the wheel fenders,basket, wheels, spokes and handlebars; which are still chrome. However, I can make out the words "Sonic Flyer" on the chain guard, but can't find any info on make, date manufacturer, etc and hope someone can help.  The tires are toast, so not sure they were "ballon"  or not in their former life. It has a red rear rack, white wall tires, up-turned handle bars and a carrier basket. It seems to be a pretty basic vintage bike except for one unique thing. It has an almost solid red sprocket with several small stars (stamped cutouts)in the metal sprocket.  I have looked on the internet til I am almost blind.  HELP!!!  PAM in Texas


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 2, 2012)

a picture will help us ID the bike better


----------



## jd56 (Dec 2, 2012)

It's a spaceliner tanklight bike made by Murray that is badged as a Western Flyer. Serial numbers are one of some mystery but there is some info here on them.
I think I have a few pictures in my gallery that show the sonic. If not che k the "Western Flyer photo album" thread if I started one.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ontrack123 (Dec 2, 2012)

*sonic flyer pictures?*



militarymonark said:


> a picture will help us ID the bike better




I took a picture in my phone.  Does this site have a mobile app?


----------



## ontrack123 (Dec 2, 2012)

*star cutouts sprocket?*



jd56 said:


> It's a spaceliner tanklight bike made by Murray that is badged as a Western Flyer. Serial numbers are one of some mystery but there is some info here on them.
> I think I have a few pictures in my gallery that show the sonic. If not che k the "Western Flyer photo album" thread if I started one.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2





I looked in the photos under western flyer and did not see the anything with the star cutouts on the sprocket.  Have you seen that type of bike?


----------



## jd56 (Dec 2, 2012)

ontrack123 said:


> I took a picture in my phone.  Does this site have a mobile app?




Tapatalk. Allows up to 30 or so free picture uploads. There is a tgread in here somewhere on how to go about it. I use it all day. Finally ran out of poc upload options so purchasdd the upgrade photo option for $3.
Worth every penny if you use your camera on your phone as I do.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Dec 2, 2012)

The star stamped chainring is an AMF 70's model bike, I think. Without pictures and a serial number it is difficult to assess what you have. 

But here is a picture (in the "Western Flyer middleweight photo album" Thread) see below.








Here the album thread

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?29971-Western-Flyer-Photo-Album&highlight=sonic


----------



## ontrack123 (Dec 2, 2012)

*sonic flyer is amf*



jd56 said:


> The star stamped chainring is an AMF 70's model bike, I think. Without pictures and a serial number it is difficult to assess what you have.
> 
> But here is a picture (in the "Western Flyer middleweight photo album" Thread) see below.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the great pic but unfortunatly this isn't the correct one.  The chain wheel  (sprocket) of the ladies bike I have is basically a solid piece of metal and then a few tiny stars cut out into the metal.  It seems a bit older than 70s.  Unfortunately no model/serial number, but could maybe be part of the Roadmaster series.  The name "sonic flyer" is slighty visible on the chain cover as well as the name Bendix which is engraved on the piece connecting the back wheel to the main frame.


----------

